# problema con gnome

## CGentooS

al intentar instalar el gnome, como es normal primero intenta instalar las dependencias, pero el primer paquete de la lista es las freetype, las cuales me producen el siguiente fallo y no instala:

No message digest entry found for archive"ftdocs-2.1.2.tar.bz2"

Type "ebuild foo.ebuild digest " to generate a new digest.

Mi ingles no es muy bueno y no entiendo muy bien lo que intenta decirme el mensaje.

Ademas lo he intentado instalar a mano el freetype, pero cuando acaba de hacer el make install (que lo hace correctamente), el emerge no se entera de que esta instalado y lo intenta volver a instalar.

Alguien me puede ayudar, porque este paquete lo necesitan casi todos los programas. 

Gracias

----------

## CGentooS

No hace falta que contesteis al mensaje anterior 

lo que me decia era que hiciera lo siguiente

ebuild freetype-2.1.2-r1.ebuild digest

y te genera un nuevo digest

pero una cosa...que es digest??????  :Shocked: 

----------

## santi___

 *CGentooS wrote:*   

> al intentar instalar el gnome, como es normal primero intenta instalar las dependencias, pero el primer paquete de la lista es las freetype, las cuales me producen el siguiente fallo y no instala:
> 
> No message digest entry found for archive"ftdocs-2.1.2.tar.bz2"
> 
> Type "ebuild foo.ebuild digest " to generate a new digest. 

 

Te aseguraste de hacer un emerge rsync? Porque los digest te los debería bajar junto con toda la base de datos del portage.

 *CGentooS wrote:*   

> Ademas lo he intentado instalar a mano el freetype, pero cuando acaba de hacer el make install (que lo hace correctamente), el emerge no se entera de que esta instalado y lo intenta volver a instalar.

 

Para ello utiliza emerge inject freetype. Eso le hace creer a portage que ya tienes el paquete instalado. De todas maneras te recomiendo que hagas un rsync e intentes emergerlo de vuelta.

 *CGentooS wrote:*   

> pero una cosa...que es digest??????

 

Los digests contienen los MD5sum de los archivos que necesita cada ebuild.

----------

